# Getting very bad migraines?



## WakaxWaka (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello. On sunday I had this very bad migraine I think that's what It's called. Since light was making my eyes worse and my vision went quite bad. And I started feeling sick but I wasn't sick. I also had a really bad headache well today I had It again but this time I was sick. It's so painful and I'm sick of It already Its happend quite alot of times In my life. And I don't know what to do?
I'm only a teenager and It's effecting me really badly so what can I do to prevent It? and how does It happen? Is there anyway to cure It?
:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

There's no specific cure for migraines but there are ways to help prevent them and lessen the severity.
Causes aren't always so clear-cut as well, but factors such as stress, sleep deprivation, anxiety, lack of food, and hormonal changes (throughout your menstrual cycle) can be the cause of a migraine.

Other causes and triggers:


> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000709.htm
> Migraine attacks may be triggered by:
> 
> 
> ...


For treatment... you should definitely see your doctor, migraines are awful and if you can get help for them you should.

In the mean time, you should look at your current habits and if they are unhealthy, then work as much as possible on changing them. For example, do you go to bed at a decent time, do you sleep in, is your sleep restful? do you eat enough throughout the day, avoiding junk food? do you consume excessive amounts of caffeine? do you drink enough water? etc, etc. One change might not get them away altogether but making many small changes isn't too difficult and could help prevent them.

Migraines tend to be pretty rare for me thankfully, but I get tension headaches pretty often and also different headaches with migraine-like symptoms but the pain isn't as severe. I used to get them at least a few times a week and those migraine-like headaches are most debilitating. I went to my doctor and she said to change my sleep and eating habits (as well as others) and I have been trying to, and I get them less often now (1-2 per week). For me, poor sleep is definitely a major trigger... even just sleeping in a few hours more than I should can give me a very bad headache. I take melatonin and it helps a lot in getting me to fall and stay asleep, but getting up at a decent hour is something I still need to do.

Painkillers can also help, but for me after taking them for headaches so often for so many years, they really have little effect and I get rebound headaches. My doc said for taking painkillers, it's best to change around what you take... e.g. liquid gel, ibuprofen or acetaminophen. Personally for severe migraines the OTC meds didn't work so good, usually if I had a bad migraine I would take my brother's meds that he got from the doctor. But I really don't like relying on them and my doc said painkillers she thinks may intefer with my meds, so I'd use them as a last resort.

Sorry LONG POST! :b But also keeping a migraine/headache diary would be helpful, maybe you'll notice a pattern on days you get migraines that you hadn't thought of before. You can make note of how you felt before the migraine set in, if you had a stressful experience, felt depressed, and your eating/sleeping/exercise habits, and so on.
You can download outlines here: http://www.achenet.org/tools/diaries/index.asp

Might be helpful to read these:
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000709.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prevention_of_migraines

Best of luck to you


----------

